# Visa processed help



## rmz27 (May 11, 2015)

hey guys just got an email from CRMADMIN GLOBAL from vsfglobal

Subject: Application Recieved from the post CRM: 000XXXX

Dear XXXXXX XXXXX ,

The processed visa application for GWF reference number - xxxxxxxx was received at the UK Visa Application Centre on 9/21/2015 .

If a courier service was purchased from VFS Global, your processed application will be delivered to the chosen address.

If not, your documents can be collected during the designated passport collection times.

Mrs is picking passport up tomorrow, its weird becuse I havent had no email from BHC regarding processed or anything and I checked the IHS refund and it still says request refund.


----------



## rmz27 (May 11, 2015)

is this a sign visa is rejected or granted, is it normal to not receive any email saying its been processed or concluded, because i didnt get anything


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's not a sign of anything. As we have responded to this question hundreds of times, some people get emails, some don't and there are no hidden clues or messages in the above email. You'll know the outcome when you receive your documents.

Also, please do not post the same thing in multiple threads.


----------

